
White House Weighing Plans for Private Spies to Counter “Deep State” Enemies - aaronbrethorst
https://theintercept.com/2017/12/04/trump-white-house-weighing-plans-for-private-spies-to-counter-deep-state-enemies/
======
guywaffle
Perfect! This is exactly what America “needs”

------
calin2k
they could as well use FSB agents. wait, they already did this

